# how to stop cat scratching at carpet at all doors



## munchkin

my cat constantly scrabs at doorways, reducing the carpet to shreds, i don't like my bedroom door open at night, and when we are out leave our lounge door shut, we also have 5 kittens that are 6 weks old, atm, have read about feliway spray, and sure somewhere about orange oil?, or something like that


----------



## jill3

Sorry but i had just the same thing. Only one of mine was doing it but in the end the carpet had a hole in it near the door so i have now changed all carpets to wooden floors. We have only two rugs and guess what? when they want to throw up it's always on the rugs.
Seems you can't win with them.
Hope you do find a solution!


----------



## Tje

munchkin said:


> my cat constantly scrabs at doorways, reducing the carpet to shreds, i don't like my bedroom door open at night, and when we are out leave our lounge door shut, we also have 5 kittens that are 6 weks old, atm, have read about feliway spray, and sure somewhere about orange oil?, or something like that


if cats are scratching somewhere they shouldn't, you can buy special "sticky paw" sheets and stick them down on the carpet in front of the door. All they are are sheets of double sided sticky paper.

A cheaper alternative... get some cheap n cheerful duct tape... and if the door is a meter wide, then rip off a strip 2 meters long.... and make a big loop out of it (sticky side on the outside)... stick one side down on the carpet, and the other side just sits on top. If they claw at this once they (generally) won't go back. cats hate stick paws.


----------



## davearticle

my problem is our table they always scratch the table legs, I don't know how can I spot them in scratching it.


----------



## lucylocket35

arn't soft claws those false nail thingies for cats? if so, I think its cruel :frown2:


----------



## pinkfluffyballs

Eric does the same. I bought some cheap thin door mats from Morrisons for 99p each just to protect the carpet and they are thin enough that the doors can still open and close.


----------



## flev

I have a spare old duvet which is piled up outside my bedroom door - Timothy seems to have decided it's too much hassle to move it out of the way in order to scratch up the carpet.


----------



## siamesechris

we have a piece of skirting board, wrapped round with lots of hairy string, screwed to the wall just inside the kitchen where it isn't noticeable. It is high enough so the cat has to stand on his hind legs , and with his front ones, he rips away at the string to keep his claws in good nick - and he also uses it to " mark" his territory as cats have scent ducts under their paws - and also to show me what a clever siamese he is - and can he have a treat??
I put some cat nip on it originally to make him interested, and he has never scratched any where else. Our kitten finally managed to reach it yesterday and had loads of fun ! You can also buy a scratching post from a petshop and put it wherever they like to scratch the furniture - again, use some catnip to get them interested!:thumbup1:


----------



## Sullycat

I've just ordered some Sticky Paws as our older cat prefers the sofa to the scratch post and our new kitten likes to try and get to me whenever I'm in the house so has pulled the carpet up in two places :cursing:


----------



## lulubel

When we had carpets, we just put normal wide sticky tape (sticky side down) on the areas Milly liked to claw. As soon as she started to claw it, she'd lift it up and her feet would come into contact with the sticky side, so she'd stop. The clear stuff was barely noticeable, unless you knew it was there. Visitors had no idea the edges of our carpets were covered with sticky tape!


----------



## Faerie Queene

On a similar thread, someone suggested sliding rubber car mats beneath the door, to prevent their cats scratching up the carpet.


----------



## Lindsey Myers

I use these plastic covers for doorways! They work so well and they keep the cats off the carpet, thank god. They've stopped scratching the carpet completely! amzn.to/2zCRXPQ


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lindsey Myers said:


> I use these plastic covers for doorways! They work so well and they keep the cats off the carpet, thank god. They've stopped scratching the carpet completely! amzn.to/2zCRXPQ


Are you selling them ?


----------



## chillminx

Lindsey Myers said:


> I use these plastic covers for doorways! They work so well and they keep the cats off the carpet, thank god. They've stopped scratching the carpet completely! amzn.to/2zCRXPQ


These are not actually available in the UK, and the company in the USA doesn't ship to the UK. But in the past on this forum I've advised how to make cut-to-fit carpet protectors for doorways, using plastic floor runner bought from ebay.


----------



## Mia B

chillminx said:


> These are not actually available in the UK, and the company in the USA doesn't ship to the UK. But in the past on this forum I've advised how to make cut-to-fit carpet protectors for doorways, using plastic floor runner bought from ebay.


Hi.... They are available now on amazon UK for £24.90.
Bit pricey, might make my own front the plastic runners you can buy!


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Mia B and welcome.  Many thanks for the info on the CARpet scratch stopper now being available in the UK from amazon. Very useful to know. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PETFECT-Ca...024186&sr=8-1&keywords=CARpet+scratch+stopper


----------



## LJC675

Wow, they're expensive for a bit of plastic carpet runner £24.90 Eek!!!

I think I'd be buying some carpet runner like this at £2.45 a foot and then putting some sticky Velcro on the bottom.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/eXtreme®-P...024566&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+carpet+runners


----------



## chillminx

LJC675 said:


> Wow, they're expensive for a bit of plastic carpet runner £24.90 Eek!!!
> 
> I think I'd be buying some carpet runner like this at £2.45 a foot and then putting some sticky Velcro on the bottom.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/eXtreme®-P...024566&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+carpet+runners


I agree.  Only advantage really is the edges are cut to fit around the door frame, so it looks neater. But who can care about 'neatness' when one lives with cats, LOL


----------



## Mal Scott

chillminx said:


> I agree.  Only advantage really is the edges are cut to fit around the door frame, so it looks neater. But who can care about 'neatness' when one lives with cats, LOL





chillminx said:


> I agree.  Only advantage really is the edges are cut to fit around the door frame, so it looks neater. But who can care about 'neatness' when one lives with cats, LOL


----------

